# Clipping Designs



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know if this would be offensive to post here, considering it's from another site, but it has lots of pictures of clipping designs. Some are totally beast! 

<Link removed by Moderation Team>


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

InsaneDino said:


> I don't know if this would be offensive to post here, considering it's from another site, but it has lots of pictures of clipping designs. Some are totally beast!
> 
> <Link removed by Moderation Team>
> 
> I have clipped a lot of horses and always thought I did a darn good job, no clipper lines etc... NOTHING like that on that site. Holy smokes! That is some cool and creative stuff there.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

subbing!! I want to do the same!!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's all so cool! I definitely want to try that!  Maybe a heart or star on his bum... 

Does anyone know how they do it?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I had to remove the link, but here are the photos


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Heres mine!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

More


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

LOVE the for sale one! Lol. What a creative way to advertise!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Did they have stencils of some sort? Those are all so super cool!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Fun thread!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Great thread! Too bad I'm not creative enought to do any of these!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Brock needs a "wide load" sign clipped on his butt if anyone cares/dares to try :mrgreen:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the hearts on the dressage horse the best!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine are no wear near as creative and fun like the others but here are two simple clipping designs. 

Some stripes. 









A tiny star. The horses name is Stella and Stella is star in latin.


----------

